# Saarschleifen Marathon Strecken außerhalb von Veranstaltungen?



## Mehrsau (10. August 2018)

Hi,

die Überschrift sagt eigentlich schon alles. Darf man die Saarschleifen Marathon Strecken auch außerhalb von den Veranstaltungen befahren? Oder gehen die irgendwo über Privatgrund? Würde gerne mal die Mitteldistanz fahren.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## pacechris (10. August 2018)

Meines Wissens kann man die Strecke immer fahren.

Ordentliches benehmen und Rücksichtnahme auf Fussgänger sollte selbstverständlich sein.
Die Treppe in der Fussgängerzone zb. nicht Vollgas runter Hämmern, besser absteigen und tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (10. August 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Meines Wissens kann man die Strecke immer fahren.
> 
> Ordentliches benehmen und Rücksichtnahme auf Fussgänger sollte selbstverständlich sein.
> Die Treppe in der Fussgängerzone zb. nicht Vollgas runter Hämmern, besser absteigen und tragen.



Das ist absolut selbstverständlich  Danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## Dämon__ (10. August 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> besser absteigen und tragen.


Der war gut


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. August 2018)

... saarschleife ungleich St. Ingbert. Sry

Saarschleife ist top, ja! Solange kein Baum durchs gestrige Ungewitter umgefallen ist. 
Hier sind es zumindest einige.


----------



## Mehrsau (10. August 2018)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Generell ja, nach den letzten Regengüssen sind die Abfahrten sehr mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.
> Gerade Totenkopf und was danach kommt gibt es meter tiefe Rinnen.
> 
> Sonst auch leider viel Gestrüpp etc. Es gebe bessere Zeitpunkte für ein Fahren der Strecke.



Viel Gestrüpp? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Die Strecken wurden doch erst vor kurzem genutzt. Wenn nicht jetzt, wann soll denn ein besserer Zeitpunkt sein? Von wann sind denn deine Infos?


----------



## pacechris (10. August 2018)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Der war gut



Was ist daran so witzig?


----------



## Dämon__ (10. August 2018)

Habe mir gerade vorgestellt wie ich mit 160mm Ferderweg das Rad da runter trage,
wenn nicht gerade die Masse da hoch latscht ist ein befahren gar kein Thema


----------



## pacechris (10. August 2018)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade vorgestellt wie ich mit 160mm Ferderweg das Rad da runter trage,
> wenn nicht gerade die Masse da hoch latscht ist ein befahren gar kein Thema



Wenn man jemanden niederfährt macht der Federweg für denen der unten liegt kaum einen Unterschied 

Dann waren es wieder die bösen Mautänbeiker


----------



## Schrauber79 (13. Mai 2019)

Hat jemand die Strecken als GPS?


----------



## pacechris (14. Mai 2019)

Schrauber79 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Strecken als GPS?


Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisB89 (15. Mai 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Ja



Wie bekomme ich die auf mein Garmin? 

Würde die Strecke auch gern mal wieder fahren


----------



## pacechris (15. Mai 2019)

ChrisB89 schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich die auf mein Garmin?
> 
> Würde die Strecke auch gern mal wieder fahren



Du hast Post


----------



## Schrauber79 (28. Mai 2019)

Habe die gpsi runtergeladen: https://m.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ffrabhdhemndwtug. 

Ist die von 2014.

Und dann über PC, SIGMA data center, aufs Mtb Navi. 

Ist aber teilweise nicht ganz einfach auf der Strecke zu bleiben. Hat aber funktioniert.

Viel Spaß.


----------

